# anybody in Los Angeles want to make pistol grips?



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A guy left a message inquiring. I don't want to do it, but I'll pass
you his number if you want to look into it.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

If anyone takes possession of the firearm to work on it or modify it, you might have to be covered by having a federal license as a gunsmith. Check with a local gunshop to get the particulars. California might have laws pertaining to this, also.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you only have to have the FFL if you keep the gun overnight. Something to think about. Of course if they are not FEDS then no one knows. Like speeding in the country.


----------

